# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Quite marijuana, vivid nightmares every night.

## PaulV

I have been smoking marijuana for the last 10 years and have recently  given it up and have been sober for the last 9 days.
I seem to be having extremely vivid nightmares that every night which started about 4 days ago.
I wake up exhausted and I can remember almost every aspect of the dream.

The strangest and most disturbing thing is that in some of the nightmares I murder someone in a violent way.
This really bothers me quite a bit as I think of myself as quite a non violent person, I did not even think that my mind was capable of producing such things.

The dreams seem to be repeating in cycles within the night with a few aspect of the scene changing each cycle.
This is really beginning to bother me...

----------


## urbanmilitia

ive quit weed recently to give lucid dreams a go 
from zero recall to vivid dreams every night now im straight
hear where your coming from although most of my dreams are more pleasent

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Welcome to Dream Views, both of you!

Paul, before you quit smoking, did you have good dream recall? Or, did quitting suddenly make you start remembering more dreams? How heavily did you smoke? It is possible that you have had these types of dreams all along (as far as the content is concerned), but simply didn't remember them. For me, marijuana is detrimental to my dream recall. If I'm stoned, I can rarely remember anything, if anything at all. So, it may be that being sober has simply jump-started your dream recall, but consequently made you more aware of the disturbing things you have already been dreaming about.

----------


## Wiz

I'm in the middle of a trial run to quit cannabis so I can attempt to LD.  My first week off I had very vivid and intense dreams and one was a terrible nightmare.  I believe it has something to do with clearing out the marijuana "cobwebs" from your mind if you will.  I agree with ^ that you could have been having these dreams prior and just not remembering them.

----------


## daeryk

The murder is most likely symbolic for your attempts to stop smoking weed. You are "murdering" your addiction or killing your habit.  If weed is something that you enjoy a lot and has been a big part of your life then quitting is probably very difficult. The man you murder probably symbolizes your weed habit and your struggle to confront it.

----------


## Chimpertainment

I think: You have already been having these dreams, you just dont have the recall cuz of the chronic. Im limiting my use as well for LDing purposes. It can be painful, and perhaps your body is angry with you, but pull through it and ill bet you will be much stronger for it.

----------


## SilverMaze

holy smokes! i was searching google about nightmares that started after quitting weed and i found this thread and it struck me! i am exactly the same as PaulV and i mean EXACTLY!!! i smoked for 10 years too, my dreams started a few days after quitting too, i also dreamed several times that i murdered someone, and my dreams repeat themselves the same night! like i wake up from the dream then go back to sleep and the next dream is related to it. it seems PaulV is my clone lol. only difference is that i quit 8 months ago but i still have them almost daily, i think that is because i still smoke on average of a joint every 3-4days so maybe it's still playing games in my mind. tonight i dreamed something directly related  to hash twice! first one was that i was traveling with my dad and has stashed couple of rocks one in my handbag and one in my dad's and i freaked out in the airport, i wanted to get rid of them, there were cops and canines lol so i took the keys to the car and convinced my dad to hand me his handbag, the plane was leaving in few minutes so i was all confused how to solve this, finally i took the stash and ran to the car which was in the airport parking lmao and i stashed them there and felt relief that i found a solution and then woke up! i stayed up for 10 mins or so then went back to sleep, next dream was that i was meeting my cousins in front of a mall to give them hash! mind you that i smoked more weed but had dealt with hash long time ago, sold some here and there. anyway i gave them 3 out of 4 pieces and told them to wait for the 4th piece, went to get it, it took a long time to park my car and i was freaking out, then i went to get the stash and they were waiting in a jeep, then came in the cats! i had to catch 4 kittens and give them to the cousins along with the hash! talk about crazzzyyyy as i was doing this, i saw some chopped cat heads on the stairs to my house! then i was running after the 4 kittens trying to get a hold on them as i got one the other escaped, finally i got them, went to see my cousins but they had left keeping me standing in front of a mall with a stash and 4 kittens! there was a security guard and i was all paranoid couldn't hide it so a guy passed by me smiling told me to try and hide my fear! i phoned the cousins so they told me that they went for a cruise to roll a joint cuz i made them wait i was very angry at them, they made me wait more and i was much angrier. when they got there i place the kittens in their jeep and told them that i was not gona give them more hash! my oldest cousin who never smoked and his big nose friend whom i dont like very much were pissed at me so when they were walking away talking bad stuff about me i told his friend " F*** your funny nose" lol my cousin got so pissed he threw the cash back towards me and told me he doesnt want anymore hash, i told him to come back take the money cuz i dont want it and people were watching us kind of like a spectacle! then i woke up! now this was only tonight!!! this happens with me almost daily. yesterday it was different subject no weed in the dream but it was intense, i also woke up with my heart pounding. it is very irritating actually this is the worst of all my withdrawal related symptoms. at days i was afraid to sleep. i am happy in my days, no craving nothing, but these nightmares just dont go away after all this time. i think that if they go on for longer, i might abstain completely even this weekly joint in hope they will go away! 
any thoughts?

----------


## MisterB

As well I have been a heavy Marijuana smoker for the past 13 years and have stopped about 3 weeks ago.  In the first couple of weeks I increased the amount of alcohol that I have been drinking as most people do when giving up.  Whilst drinking more i was still not recalling my dreams but was waking suddenly through the night with no apparent reason.  I have recently taken the alcohol out of the equation and for the first few nights I found it hard to fall asleep and when I did it was very light restless sleep.  I have now entered into a very dark stage with the most scary nightmares in which I feel trapped and helpless!  So much so that it has prompted me to find this site and look into it in more detail. 



The first dream that I dealt with was in regard to an issue I had with some neighbours a few months ago. They had a party with a group of teenagers who started banging on my windows and doors.  As I came out to tell them to keep it down I was attacked and when retreating back inside they then turned their attention on my house throwing plant pots at my windows and tearing pieces from my neighbours fence to try and break in to my house.  This obviously left me feeling vulnerable and threatened.  Since this incident I have had various visits asking me to borrow my car, telling me to sort them out drugs and more objects being thrown at my windows and doors. 

In the dream I had one of them (about 14/15 years old) come into my hose demanding musical equipment from me, I had no control over the situation and could do nothing but tell him that he wasn't going to have my equipment.  There were friends of mine there who were doing nothing about it. They didnt seem to be too bothered or threatened but I was feeling scared and threatened by the intruder.  I wanted to grab him and throw him out of my house as I was twice his size and age but for some reason could do nothing but tell him he couldnt have my things. I then woke with all of the details vivid in my head.     



2 nights ago I was dreaming that a friend of mine who runs my local pub and is also giving up alcohol was sexually harassing my 4 year old son.  My sons mother (we are separated) was absolutely fine with this and could not understand my upset, anger or concern.  I was trapped with her taking sides with this friend who was sleazing over my son. I spent the whole dream trying to separate my son from this harassment and take him somewhere safe. There was no explicit contact between my friend and my son but the intent was there. This is all I can recall about this dream but it seemed to go on for a long time I was hugely disturbed upon waking.



The dream That I had last night was probably the scariest I have ever had.  It is a bit blurry but I can remember some details clearly.  I was again with friends (dont know which ones) and they were forcing me to watch a scary film which we were a part of.  It didnt feel like watching a film, to me we were in the film and it was real. There was an evil figure like Freddie Krugers bigger scarier brother crossed with Satan.  I was trying to leave but my friends who were also scared were forcing me to stay and "watch the film".  We were all hugging each other trying to escape the Dark figure, not being chased or attacked but his presence terrified me and we just had to sit and watch.  I eventually woke up from this hellish place and when I returned to my dreams I was part of a cult who's objectives I cannot remember but again full of darkness. I remember a themed party which seemed familiar in a jail or concentration camp of some sort. Again there was the constant theme of fear and intimidation.  I was highly recognised within this cult and was helping them achieve their dark (but unknown) plan.  Again When I woke up I had awful thoughts and memories of a bad night sleep.  



Sorry if all of this is so vague but I have come into work today and am not feeling myself.  Admitadly I do feel a bit better after writing all of these details but still a bit worried as to what it all could relate to.  I can obviously see the first dreams relivance to not feeling as secure in my house after the incidence with my neighbours but the rest as all a mistery.  

Ay comments or advice would be much appreciated.

----------


## sleepsoundly

Its normal... and it will go away...and you are not a crazy murderous person without weed I promise. 

I smoked daily for 5yrs and quit cold turkey. The madhouse dreams came for me too.  Including multiple horror dreams in the same night and sweats. Dont exert too much energy trying to Interpret them. They are total bs. 

My theory is that habitual thc use dumbs the brains ability to communicate deep seated anxieties to the conscious mind. So when those receptors are restored to full function... bam... all sorts of madness transpires between conscious and subconscious. Carnal/primal madness too; death, dying, reproductive abuse, capture, etc. From personal experience i can tell you after a while it adjusts back to normal. 

In the meantime... remind yourself that this too shall pass. Being thc free is worth it. Its not you and it wont last forever. The faster you get thru it (fewer relapses) the faster you will get your nights back. Dreams are beautiful things and life is so vivid outside the fog. 

Best of luck.

----------


## morningdew420

I had to stop smoking weed for court, and its been like a month, now I'm having multiple lucid dreams every time fall asleep, except their more like nightmares then dreams? does this happen to anyone else? their also so clear I can remember every little thing like watching a movie that im in! and can control like running in different directions really weird, and when I was smoking weed I would have lucid dreams but never nightmares and they were always like a very positive dreams like feeling happy and inspiring, I think this shows how good medicine this was for me! also I don't drink alcohol but when I did I would always have nightmares so I don't drink alcohol! its horrible for anyone.

----------


## WindOverWater

When I quit, I was able to remember my dreams and they became more vivid. But in a good way. Normally when I'm smoking I almost never recall my dreams. The only thing that has come up for me is dreaming very often about marijuana. This has been going on for years. Usually I am trying to buy it at different places around town but I almost never get to smoke it in my dreams.

----------

